# Samsung TV Viewing off-axis viewing is horrible



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

I just picked up a Samsung UN32H5203AFXZA (1080p / 60Hz) for my bedroom. There was a 1080p / 120Hz Vizio M Series for about the same price, but I decided to give up the 120Hz to stay with a brand I have had success with in the past.

I haven't had time to do any serious calibration on the Samsung yet...just made a few tweaks "by eye"...and the picture looks pretty darn good (the source was a 1080i DirecTV receiver). Then I walked a few feet to the side of the TV, and all the colors washed out. It appears that the off-axis viewing angles are very tight before the PQ goes way down. Is this something inherent in lower lever Samsung LEDs? I know I should not expect too much from a $300-range TV, but are there other LED TVs in this general price range that are known to have wider viewing angles?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I doubt it. The good news is that from a relatively fixed viewing spot in the BR, one can hopefully place the TV so one is viewing it straight on.


----------



## treecastle (Dec 5, 2005)

My Samsung TVs have a setting called Magic Angle, and turning it on should resolve your issue - at least it has for me :righton:


----------



## bcab17 (Jan 22, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> I doubt it. The good news is that from a relatively fixed viewing spot in the BR, one can hopefully place the TV so one is viewing it straight on.


You're absolutely correct...in bed, the viewing angle is not an issue (which makes up about 80% of our viewing). The other 20% is when I'm walking around the room, straightening up, getting dressed, etc...I'm usually watching a game or something. I guess I can live with this 20% of the time. It just sort of caught me by surprise.



treecastle said:


> My Samsung TVs have a setting called Magic Angle, and turning it on should resolve your issue - at least it has for me :righton:


"Magic Angle"? Sounds, well, magical. I never heard of that, but a quick search turned up this: _"This feature is available in 19" / 22" of E and D Series of Samsung LED and LCD TVs."_ So it's not available in the 32" size, which is the smallest that would make sense in my bedroom...but thanks anyway.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Heh- I suppose you could get a turn table and a "magic eye" that'd follow you about and angle the TV correctly!


----------

